# Problems with NAP Quick Fletch



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

After seeing that Dwight Schuh endorsed NAP Quick Fletch as being a great product, I decided to try some just for the heck of it. Didn't really plan to go to them because of the expense, but just wanted to see how they did. Very easy to fletch, seemed fairly durable and flew good at 20 yards. 

HOWEVER, at 50 yards mine did not fly with Fusion vanes at all. The Fusions were dead on and the Quick Fletch took a nose dive to the left. When I stripped the Quick Fletch off of two arrows (the only two I had fletched) there was a lot of water trapped under the wrap. 

The shafts were Beman MFX 400s which is a smaller than usual diameter shaft, so I wonder if that was the reason. Anybody else have this kind of problem with the Quick Fletch?


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

I shoot mine out to 70 yards with no problems at all, not sure what happened to yours but I'm sure the water was the problem, I have Fletched dozens with no water problems???


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

i think the smaller diameter is was got you. my pops shoots them and he does well with them.


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

Barehunter,

Do you happen to know exactly what the diameter of those Bemans is? I could not find it on Beman's site.

Anyway, the water trapped under the wrap could have been part of the problem. Ideally, you want to "dip" the arrow & QF pretty slowly into the water from the nock end. By going slowly, as the wrap "shrinks" it will push any water within the tube out at the top just before fully submerging the QuikFletch.

If you can, find out what the diameter is for those specific shafts. The QF's are pretty versatile as far as the range of shaft diameters they will work with ... but there are some limitations. Not sure where those Bemans fall into that equation.

Check your PM's.


----------



## troyherm (Sep 2, 2009)

I put these on my easton axis, I think the axis is the same as your beman. but anyway I thought they flew great out to 60 yds. One problem I had was I blew through a 3D target and the fletchings tore right off. This actually happend to me twice in the same day. but other than that I was pretty pleased with them.


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

i have found the ones i put on to fly great out to 60, but this pack has not been very durable at all.......at least one of the vanes have stripped off of three different arrows.

I love the concept, the ease you can change them out, and the performance in flight, but the durability on this pack has been a little disappointing. i will buy another pack and see if maybe this was just a bad batch, anything is possible.


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

I've got to say that I am impressed with NAP as I have had several conversations with a company rep in response to this post. He suggested several things to look at and primarily dipping the shaft very slowly to give time for the water to squeeze out as it is shrinking. I plan to try this and will get back with you guys and let you know the result. 

Again...kudos to the company! I am easily impressed with good customer service this day and time!


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

If you got water trapped under the wrap, you may have not got the water hot enough to shrink the wrap tight enough. It needed to be very hot, almost boiling to get the swrink wrap to really get tight. I have had this happen before and it was caused by the water temp and not leaving them in the water long enough.


----------



## clvickers (Sep 3, 2009)

I just setup nine shafts Monday night with the NAP Quick Fletch Vanes. 

Last night was the first time I shot them with my new bow (Mathews Z7 w/Spot Hogg Hogg It and QAD Ultra Rest). I was Sighting in the new bow at about 15-20 Yds and the target was a Morrell Yellow Jacket Field Tip Target. One of the arrows did a pass thru and and lost the vanes inside the target. 

When I applied the vanes I had the water boiling. I would then pull the boiling water out using a measure cup and put it into a tall insulated cup where I could completely submerse the shrink tubing. I would then *slowly* lower the shaft into the insulated cup and once the tubing was completely covered then I would count out 17 seconds. I would then empty the cup of water back into the pot to heat back up and then repeat the process for the next shaft.

I don't know if I miss counted on this or what. I do know that the water was over 185/190 Deg. 

Will re-vane that one tonight and then try again.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

These sound like a real pain in the rear. So, what is supposed to be the advantage with them over regular fletching?


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

220 said:


> Barehunter,
> 
> Do you happen to know exactly what the diameter of those Bemans is? I could not find it on Beman's site.
> 
> ...



it should be 17/64ths same as axis


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

I have only done 6 arrows so far but they fly right with my 4"vanes and actually fly better at 30 yards than the 4". I had just the smallest amount of glue squeeze out after dipping them so no water in there. Beman ICS Hunter 340's.


----------



## left wing 225 (Sep 4, 2010)

*traped water under the wrap*

I too wanted to try the NAP quick fletch, i bought the team realtree because I like all white to inspect the quality of blood when I shoot.

Anyway, they fletched quickly and seemed nice, i let them dry overnight and the next day shot them through my new Z7 and the wrap broke clean about 1/2 inch from the nock and the entire wrap slid down the shaft about 6 inches..... there was alot of water still on the shaft where the wrap had been, thought I just didnt let it dry long enough, let the others dry about three days, shoot them inside on my range about 20 shoots and then I shot a group and they ALL tore just as before.... it seems to be when they come to an abrut stop, (Im shooting at professinal range bags) all the shafts were WET!!

Guess I'll just keep fletching my own... especially at close to 20. for 6


----------



## hoytman09 (Oct 5, 2009)

i had bought a pack of the quick fletch quick spins and on everyone the cock vane fell off. i called NAP and told them and they were nice enought to send me 2 more packs and said they would not fall off. well i have 1 of those left that hasnt fell off yet. trust me i like NAP products and well only shot there broadheads but the quick fletch vanes are not nearly worth their price tag.


----------



## junglerooster1 (Jul 23, 2009)

i have fletched a dozen and thought they were awesome. i had to boil my water after every 2 arrows to make sure it was piping hot and dip very slowly. they shoot great as faas i have room for in my yard(55 yds). i have shot through the fletching and had misses in the dirt and havent pulled a vane off any yet so i think they are durable.


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

I have had great performance out of both products the Realtree and NAP. I get water boiling, because the directions say so, clean the shafts with alcohol, and then hold them completely under for 10 seconds and let them "cure" for about a half hour. No problems. Good luck.
Solohunter


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

I had zero problems with the NAP quickfletch but I also tried 6 of the Extreme shrink fletch and they suck, the fletching fell right off after a couple of shots.


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

I need to make something right. My original post in June on this thread was accurate and honest, however the fine folks at NAP made it right. I found out the batch I had problems with had a glue issue, and they replaced them at no charge to me, even shipped them for free. I have refletched with the new batch and they have performed flawlessly out to 70 yards. (that is as far as I shoot) 

BIG THUMBS UP to the reps and folks at NAP......customer service above and beyond. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

working great for me out to 70yds. The guys with the water under them are dipping them too fast or the water isn't hot enough.


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Fletched up some NAP Quick Fletch Twisters and some Blazers w/wrap last night and did some testing today. I found no difference at all between the two in the way they performed. The only reason my groups weren't tighter with one over the other was me. I'll use them cause there already on, but don't see the point unless you just don't like makin' arrows.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

5MilesBack said:


> These sound like a real pain in the rear. So, what is supposed to be the advantage with them over regular fletching?


fast, easy, and accurate. takes 6 seconds to fletch the arrow once the water is boiling. Also can be done with a kettle and a campfire if your in the backwoods on a hunt in the middle of nowhere; as opposed to bringing a jig, vanes (or feathers), and glue


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had pass throughs on deer, Block targets, grouse and squirrels. Only the grouse was able to leave a feather under the front of one of the vanes. I've had good luck with them. For those of us who are fletch-tarded, they are indespensable, albeit kinda expensive. I shoot quik-spins at critters and twisters at spots.


----------



## Scottebay (Nov 8, 2007)

What is the pain part? Get a pot of boiling water, lower the arrow slowly and bam! It's done! Not sure why some of you say "almost boiling." I did 3 dozen with no breakdown and great accuracy.


5MilesBack said:


> These sound like a real pain in the rear. So, what is supposed to be the advantage with them over regular fletching?


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Scottebay said:


> What is the pain part?


Sounds like water under the wrap can be an issue, but the real pain in the rear part would come after shooting through one of the vanes and trying to replace just the one vane.


----------



## TapRackBang (Jan 21, 2011)

Work great for me..all i use.....Buddy had trouble with the narrow shafts and the Hidden Insert Tech HIT type of shaft because of the small dia.


----------



## tnbowhunter3 (May 7, 2007)

I will let them dry overnight and they seem to stay on better.


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

I shoot them, have had pass throughs and reused the arrow. On 3d target pass throughs yes they will break off. But I have had vanes do that too, not as often but they do it. One of the things I like about the set up is if you do decide to reflect they are somewhat easier to remove than taking a razor blade and scraping glue. I had vanes glued on before and every once in awhile one would tear and to me removing it and replacing it takes way longer than the quickfletch. I will keep using quick fletch. Can't you inspect the arrow to see if there is water bubbles?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I think what you might have done was dipped the fletching to fast into the water and before it shrunk the water was in between the shaft and fletching and sat there. What i did was set the arrow in the water but just a small amount, just enough to seal the fletch, once that quarter inch is set then i slowly begin to descend, making sure to go small amounts at a time to reduce the air bubbles, until it is complete. best of luck.


----------



## Bad Juju (Jun 14, 2013)

Would a heat gun work?


----------



## oldshooter (Sep 10, 2006)

I like them I have used NAP and Extreme since both were introduced and both are great products and shoot as accurately as any hand fletched arrow I ever shot


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have had good luck with them they seem to shoot with my other fletching


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

bess227 said:


> i have found the ones i put on to fly great out to 60, but this pack has not been very durable at all.......at least one of the vanes have stripped off of three different arrows.
> 
> I love the concept, the ease you can change them out, and the performance in flight, but the durability on this pack has been a little disappointing. i will buy another pack and see if maybe this was just a bad batch, anything is possible.


Contact their customer service. I had the same thing happen and they sent me 3 new packs. They said they had pulled some defective ones of the shelves but some were already sold.


----------

